# Rage Against the Machine



## Kassidy (Feb 23, 2008)

So they got back together. I am sure a lot of us already knew that. I hope they come and play over here in America this summer. That would fucking rock. I mean come on who else here would love to go see some RATM!!!!!

YouTube - Rage Against The Machine - Sleep Now In The Fire
YouTube - Rage against the machine - Killing in the name


----------



## TEUFELHuNDEN420 (Feb 23, 2008)

HOLY FUCK! RATM GOT BACK TOGETHER!?!?!?!?!? THEY"RE IN MY ALL TIME TOP 5 BANDS TIMES INFINITY!!!! *KNOW YOUR ENEMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 24, 2008)

TEUFELHuNDEN420 said:


> HOLY FUCK! RATM GOT BACK TOGETHER!?!?!?!?!? THEY"RE IN MY ALL TIME TOP 5 BANDS TIMES INFINITY!!!! *KNOW YOUR ENEMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Hell yeah there back together!! Shit Zach probably has all types of material to write about with whats happen today, compared to when they broke up.


----------



## buckley26 (Feb 25, 2008)

Rage rocks it! Travel to a show if one isn't near you! First saw them before they were signed, and was stunned. I think some of the songs without Zack are great also.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Feb 26, 2008)

FUCK YES!


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Feb 27, 2008)

I saw Rage last summer 8/24/07 at Alpine Valley in Wisconsin on the reunion tour. The best concert of my life!!! It was all muddy people were busting there shit on the big ass hills...Flinging mud balls at eachother and diving down the muddy ass hills. smoking mad weed.When I left i was covered in like a half inch of mud from head to toe. It was a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 1, 2008)

that song Killing in the name of is legendary. Did you know it was in GTA San Andreas


----------



## smokeh (Aug 4, 2008)

good band. i like the video to sleep now in the fire. if any1 doesnt know that was actually real. they wernt actors. RATM got arrested  lol


----------



## Boagus (Aug 4, 2008)

aw man i just saw them at t in the park a couple of weeks ago, they were probably the best act that have ever played there! biggest crowd ive ever seen


----------



## mizzchewy (Aug 4, 2008)

love rage. wish i was younger, i'd quit my job and follow them around the country they are the shit. what does the new stuff sound like?


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 4, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> So they got back together. I am sure a lot of us already knew that. I hope they come and play over here in America this summer. That would fucking rock. I mean come on who else here would love to go see some RATM!!!!!


Rage kicks ass!!! They even sounded great with that looser from Soundgarden. Todd Morello is funky, heavy and innovative. Zach fights for the cause too!


----------



## smokeh (Aug 5, 2008)

burn burn, yes ur gonna burn!

a bullet in ur head, a bullet in ur head!!...

Freedom !!!!!!!!!!!!!

fuck u i wont do what u told me, fuck u i wont do what u tell me...


----------



## veedubkid (Aug 5, 2008)

WTF when are we gonna get some new music? Not for nothing, but their last studio album wasn't that great, cause it wasn't original rage- just covers.


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 18, 2008)

I found a song where Zack De la Rocha is rapping and it has nothing to do with rage I think hes spitten pretty hard Check it out
YouTube - Zack de la Rocha, Krs One, Last Emperor - CIA


----------



## DKskater75 (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, if you didn't know, they broke up for like 7 years. Got back together when they headlined Coachella in 2007. I was there. It was ridiculous. I don't think they're planning on recording any more albums, although they are still touring. Not sure if Zack is still with them or not? He's got his own thing going with the drummer from Mars Volta. They're called One Day as a Lion...


----------



## smokeh (Aug 28, 2008)

they played at reading festival 08. just gone. apparently they were brilliant


----------

